# ViP 612 HDMI & Component out at the same time?



## tophfisher (Dec 31, 2008)

I have my TV hooked up via HDMI, does anyone know if the ViP612's componet jacks are live when you are already using HDMI?

Could I hook the Slingbox up to the component jacks, and still have my TV hooked up to the HDMI Jack? 

Thanks for the help, I am new to Dish and feel like a n00b!
-Chris


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

As far as I know it, all outputs are hot at the same time.


----------



## tophfisher (Dec 31, 2008)

Ron Barry said:


> As far as I know it, all outputs are hot at the same time.


WOW. First, thanks for the fast reply!

Second.. If that is the case, that would be ideal!

Hmm.. Anyone out there tried and had any luck? 
-Chris


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Lots of folks do it. All outputs are hot and always have been in the ViP receivers.


----------



## tophfisher (Dec 31, 2008)

Right on guys, thanks! 

That is awesome BTW. Good on DISH, it gives us consumers options!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Definitely handy.. Thanks Chuck for the confirmation. I was pretty sure that was the case but had not tried it myself. 

And also welcome to DBSTalk tophfisher!! Also great to see a new face.


----------



## mcjunk (Oct 25, 2005)

I have my 612 hdmi output connected to the main TV, the component ouput connected to the kitchen TV (35' cable), and the RF output connected to the TV in my workshop. Everything works great.


----------

